# Your Cringiest Drawings?



## owoLillian (Apr 26, 2020)

Are there any drawings that you cringe at when you look back at them? It could either be from weird content, ugly art, or both. Post a picture of one if you’re brave enough! But of you would prefer not to, feel free to describe the drawing.
Remember you can always become better!


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 26, 2020)

all of my drawings are cringy


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 27, 2020)

Probably old fetish material I drew as a kid, won't show it to ya, sorry (you don't wanna see it either). Anatomy is bad, coloring is minimal, and subject matter is... not the worst or weirdest you've seen probably but still a bit cringe I suppose.


----------



## owoLillian (Apr 27, 2020)

I used to be into fnaf when I was younger. I still am, but not as much. There was this drawing I made, where the nightguard was tied up on a chair, and one of the animatronics, Circus Baby, was looking at him while blushing. I did not realize that in the lore, the night guard and baby were siblings, so now I realize it is really gross. Not to mention the anatomy is pretty bad.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Apr 27, 2020)

Basically a lot of old art from 2008 I look back at I can’t believe I did


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 27, 2020)

Really I don't need to say much about this drawing I made 3 years ago to make the people around me suffer. Jeff the killer is male so don't worry about the man boobs guys.


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 27, 2020)

I used to ship a couple of video game characters heavily and drew them being romantic/cute together. I also drew them as wolves a couple of times.


----------



## PercyD (Apr 27, 2020)

Basically my entire old DA from when I was 12-13.

I still keep it because I look back at it from time to time to keep myself humble.


----------



## Vinfang (Apr 28, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Basically my entire old DA from when I was 12-13.
> 
> I still keep it because I look back at it from time to time to keep myself humble.



Same. but I have already burnt my DA gallery to chard. though I still had some old art floating on a Taiwanese blogging site.


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 28, 2020)

I’d say a lot of my stuff can be better...I also do mostly self inserts so I’m sure it’s cringe


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Apr 28, 2020)

(X) Dragon
(X) Bad Japanese
(X) Bad Anime Style
(X) Edgelord generic character
(X) Effects to hide being lazy






This is what I could find, anyhow.


----------



## MissNook (Apr 29, 2020)

It's more a... collab? I can't post it here since I didn't keep it and it's NSFW but here's the story.

I drew a NSFW request for a guy. He was pretty nice and happy with the result. Then he posted a really cringy comment (for me) since he was putting words in the mouth of the characters and well while drawing, my idea of them wasn't really that they would be insulting each other... But well, I thought that it was just his thing.

Two days later, he sent me a picture. It was my drawing, but he had badly cropped some anime characters' faces and put them in place of the faces I drew. And to be honest it was horrible to look at, especially since he didn't kept the proportions and he put faces that wasn't even turned the same way as the original characters. He sent it to me, saying "hey, I posted this! Should I credit you?"
And I was "Oh god why...". I explained to him that he didn't have the rights to submit art from an artist he modified without the authorization of the artist and that I would not give him that authorization cause he turned my drawing into some horrible aberration. He removes the drawing, end of the story  (But it's partly why I don't accept NSFW requests anymore ^^)


----------



## BabiNani (May 20, 2020)

Hahaha, that would be one of my naruto fanarts when I was 13/14


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 20, 2020)

My latest though:


----------



## F.lee_art (May 21, 2020)

I drew invader Zim ocs exclusivly on deviant art for like 2 years lolol


----------



## Limey (May 28, 2020)

Something i drew on Ibispaint x like 4 years ago


----------



## GreatKitsune50 (Jun 4, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Basically my entire old DA from when I was 12-13.
> 
> I still keep it because I look back at it from time to time to keep myself humble.


Same thing i remember my DA account 6 years ago and they're cringy HAHAHA. but i recently got back into digital arts, and i say i think improved quite a bit compared years ago


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm sure my Imgur has some gems-

Ah. Yep.





First time ever drawing anthro art. I cringe at how short the body is. Oh dear.... OTL


----------



## GreatKitsune50 (Jun 4, 2020)

Lyrule said:


> I'm sure my Imgur has some gems-
> 
> Ah. Yep.
> 
> ...



Hahaha I made similar mistakes too! Anatomy was a pain in the arse to grasp when we're kids making out first drawings  hahahaha. Still is hard but I guess life as it is we improve.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 4, 2020)

Here you go.


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 4, 2020)

GreatKitsune50 said:


> Hahaha I made similar mistakes too! Anatomy was a pain in the arse to grasp when we're kids making out first drawings  hahahaha. Still is hard but I guess life as it is we improve.



Absolutely haha. I've definitely improved since then. I think the lesson here is to not give up on your art. (*•̀ᴗ•́*)و ̑̑


----------



## PercyD (Jun 4, 2020)

GreatKitsune50 said:


> Same thing i remember my DA account 6 years ago and they're cringy HAHAHA. but i recently got back into digital arts, and i say i think improved quite a bit compared years ago


Only 6 years? Lol, oh boy~.

Try almost 20 years go~~. I didn't even have a tablet then. So much cringe.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 4, 2020)

Glad I can't find my old pics as my phone was lost a few months ago and I didn't recover. :3

(I draw on Android)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 5, 2020)

THEY HAVE BEEN BURNED.

But seriously, they're still all up here, just on a different account.


----------



## Miigo (Jun 5, 2020)

I cringe the hardest on my middle school art it's so unnecessarily,, edgy . Like the stuff I made before that has the right to be bad but stuff I made back when I was 13-16 ,,,NOPE


----------

